# Official Memory Lane haul/stories thread!



## jpromo (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't think anybody posted one yet as you're still all away from home/computers so I'll try and start it.

Well, I don't have the money to bring home some of the really amazing bicycles that were at the show, but I did really good what for what I spent. Ran into some forum members, talked to some fine folks, and stayed from 8:30 til about 3. There were some very nice original Autocycles, a surprising number of Whizzers, Nickinator's Radio Bike, Monark 5-bar men's and ladies. I kicked myself when I forgot my camera.

Five minutes there and I found a small corral of bicycles labeled for 15$. In this huddle was a more than cleanable Spaceliner ('7' tank painted model) with exhaust style chainguard, teardrop and rack reflectors, and a speedo. Borrowed an air pump from another booth and rode it to the car.

Ended up with 5 Carlisle Lightnings. The two gum/whitewalls are near NOS, a lightly used B/W pair, and a cracked but NOS B/W and Carlisle tube.

Some odds and ends to complete some bikes, front rim for my Evans/Colson, Mag, decals and headbadge for my Manta Ray, front SS fender to put on my Silver King, etc.

Then the Higgins caught my eye and talked to the seller. He threw in the used lightning darts and I'm very happy with it. I've always liked the green/tan color combo the best. Was told it's a '51 which looks about right. Regal Deluxe is what the chainguard appears to read.

Just a great time and I would like to thank everybody for the fair prices.


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Apr 27, 2012)

Sounds like a good time and that the pickens where good.  Nice Higgins!


----------



## jd56 (Apr 27, 2012)

dagGum jason, $15???whatttt?? I never noticed what the difference on the 7 bar frame till now. The tank tab is on the cantilever bottom side.
Great find!! 
I have a lead on ladies 7bar in Chicago if he hasn't sold it yet...I'll send you a pm.

NICE!!!!! Higgins. hate to ask what you shelled out for that but, I'm sure the rear rack pays for all of it. I too love the green and tan. That beehive is in amazing condition and this bike will clean up rear nice. Lube er up and you're done on that one. 

I'm stuck her on the coast but, am fortunate that NC is a bordering state. Can't wait to experience the comardery that you enjoyed there, again


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 27, 2012)

I was out from about 8:15 am to about 3:30 pm. I bought Nick's Five Bar project--see the WTB thread! I also picked up a set of US Royal Centipede Grips for my Super Streamline project and a set of pretty nice Cornell Clippers as a backup for the same. I also picked up a few small items I couldn't find elsewhere. I was tempted to jump on Nate's Four Star Deluxe and the fat lady ain't done yet--still got Ann Arbor Sunday! Met a few of my fellow CABErs which was great. I'm gonna try to get some pics up the first of the week. V/r Shawn


----------



## jpromo (Apr 27, 2012)

jd56 said:


> NICE!!!!! Higgins. hate to ask what you shelled out for that but, I'm sure the rear rack pays for all of it. I too love the green and tan. That beehive is in amazing condition and this bike will clean up rear nice. Lube er up and you're done on that one.




Yeah, it should clean up nice and the parts that are there seem original down to the Higgins block pedals. It'll get one of those pairs of tires and I'll keep an eye out for a matching tank and batwing  but it'll get ridden long before I can nab either of those. I spotted it on my way out and the asking price was more than fair; it's a bike I've been wanting to buy.



Freqman1 said:


> I was out from about 8:15 am to about 3:30 pm. I bought Nick's Five Bar project--see the WTB thread! I also picked up a set of US Royal Centipede Grips for my Super Streamline project and a set of pretty nice Cornell Clippers as a backup for the same. I also picked up a few small items I couldn't find elsewhere. I was tempted to jump on Nate's Four Star Deluxe and the fat lady ain't done yet--still got Ann Arbor Sunday! Met a few of my fellow CABErs which was great. I'm gonna try to get some pics up the first of the week. V/r Shawn




Looks like the same stuff caught our eye! I'm pretty sure I saw that pair of Clippers, and the Twin-bar really was a beauty in person.. mounted up in his truck like the god of the bicycles.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 27, 2012)

Nursing my sunburn from a nice afternoon after waking up with my teeth chattering this morning from the surprisingly low temp last night...bizzare.
Picked up some smalls like original delta lenses, riverside mate tires, some silver king parts I needed, lobdell horizontal springer post, original paint green schwinn rack, and splurged with a '40 huffman fender bomb.
The mechanic at ML had a couple of New Departure 2-speed serrated fishtail washers I desperately needed that were only 5.00 and completed a couple of sets I have that don't work without them.
There was a guy walking around with some NOS toolbox tanks from buying out an old bicycle shop in OH, possibly shelby and I bought 3, 2 for resell.
Should have bought the 4-gill roadmaster, but chewed on it too long...that was the only bicycle I saw I wanted (that was for sale or didn't exchange hands privately on Wednesday)
Hoping for better original paint balloon tires on sunday or overall it will be a disappointment.
Chris


----------



## jpromo (Apr 27, 2012)

I saw the fellow walking around with those motobike tanks slung around his neck! Seemed a good deal for sure even to take a chance that it'd fit a bike you own.

Was it the blue 4-gill alongside the shop near Catfish? That looked like a nice bike from just a once-over.

How would I spot you on Sunday, Chris? I've nearly got your address memorized from all the shipping boxes but haven't a clue who to look for.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 28, 2012)

Jason, I'll be outside in space #99 tomorrow, but there is a good chance I'll be nomadic still looking for a special bicycle.  I will be wearing a white James Madison University cap.  See you there. Chris


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 28, 2012)

I bought a $15 bike from the same guy. It was a very nice Schwinn 20 inch Hollywood with a clean set of chrome S7s.Great parts bike. I also found a bunch of stuff for my 20 inch Schwinn balloon bike project. I had a chance to meet John Cellini, who brought his 20 inch Schwinn balloon bike. It is a beautiful bike,and now I am motivated to finish up mine. Great turnout and a great show for everyone


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 28, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Jason, I'll be outside in space #99 tomorrow, but there is a good chance I'll be nomadic still looking for a special bicycle.  I will be wearing a white James Madison University cap.  See you there. Chris




Hey Chris,
   I think I was there when you bought the tanks. I wanted to see if one would fit the Hawthorne you had there as the frame looked pretty close to my Colson but the tanks were too tall for that. I'll stop by tomorrow and say "he". V/r Shawn


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 28, 2012)

That blue 4Gill was nice.
It had a H serial number, which makes it a 40/41.


----------



## slick (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok enough of the teasing descriptions on this 4 gill......Where are the pictures?????? Those gumwall lightning darts are very kool. Never saw a set before?


----------



## jd56 (Apr 28, 2012)

pictures please...lets see what we all, well some, missed.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Apr 28, 2012)

Man I had my truck loaded up and everything alarm set for 4:30 to leave then i had a family issue pop up. Anyone have pics of what I missed out on? Was saturday even worth going to?


----------



## rideahiggins (Apr 28, 2012)

*pics*

Someones got some good birdseye view pics. I say them up on the roof taking some. You may have to wait till everyone gets back from AA to see some more.


----------



## Terry66 (Apr 28, 2012)

It was a good show. I didn't find the right bike, but I did find a couple of things I have been looking for. I found a headlight for my '64 Huffy built Firestone 500. The light is complete and in decent shape. The chrome was flaking, so I painted it for now. I am going to look into maybe re-plating. If not, I'll use it till I find a better one. I also found a tank for an old Higgins I was working on. Finally, I found a WWII gas mask. Not sure why I bought it, but it looked cool.

I'll be at Ann Arbor tomorrow. Be wearing a black harley shirt with a leprechan on the front. I'll have gray hair/goatee and glasses. If I'm lucky, I be pushing a nice Huffman or a Lil Tiger!


----------



## partsguy (Apr 28, 2012)

Wish I could have gone, but I have too much on my plate right now and I can see myself buying stuff I don't really need. It almost always happens. Terry, I'm glad to see you found that light!


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Apr 30, 2012)

*My haul from MLC, Ottawa Lake auction and AA*

I was at MLC Friday.  Started out chilly, but turned out to be a beautiful day.  A lot of vendors, bikes and parts (very good selection).  I picked up a set of 26" balloon tire truss rod fenders and a nine hole rear rack to finish out a project bike.  Much fun.  I went back Saturday, weather was crappy (cold and raining).  Most vendors had packed up and left.  Wasn't much going on.  I hit the bike auction at Ottawa Lake, MI Saturday night (200+ bikes).  Scored a Schwinn Corvette w/2 speed Bendix grip shifter, LBC (Louisville Bicycle Company, Louisville, KY) motobike, Ward Hawthorne Flyer motobike, an unknown maker (badge missing) motobike and a Schwinn Hollywood for parts.  A lot of attendees and a really good time.  Sunday, I ran up to AA.  Huge show.  I ran across a minature tricycle (shop decor), 2 sets of 28" metal/wood clad rims and an original Schwinn truing stand.  Six buildings full of vendors and bikes, not counting the droves of vendors set up outside.  Weather was perfect.  All in all an excellent bike filled weekend.


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 30, 2012)

*^^*

Ahh, glad to see the truing stand went to another CABE member!  Enjoy!

Alan


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 30, 2012)

*We had a blast this weekend!*

It was awesome to meet fellow CABE'ers~

ABC Services/Jeff and the crew (thx for taking Nick to the auction, he really needed another Huffy! , Joel/Z-Bikes, Bruce & Nate Pence (congrats on the win!), Jay/Xcelsior (The Mead is calling your name) Chris/scrubbinrims, Shawn/Freqman1 (enjoy that 5 bar!), Scott/CABE owner (congrats on the win!), Ivo/Balloontyre, Catfish, Jpromo, 55tbird...and a bunch of new characters - Lee from Illinois (fab sausage bites in the  morning), and the father and son Kajitani's from Hawaii, all who will soon be joining CABE... and I'm sure I missed someone because I am so damned tired after that 14 hour trip home!! But it was worth it, and Nick was truly in heaven.

First-timer impressions are that Memory Lane felt like a big family gathering, and we enjoyed those 2 days very much! and Ann Arbor was just plain overwhelming! But in a good way! 

Can't say enough good about our fellow bicycle buddies when it came to lending a hand or advice this weekend... you guys are the best!

Darcie


----------



## Classicriders (Apr 30, 2012)

I didn't get a chance to meet you Darcie, but Nick came over and introduced himself to me during the auction.  He congratulated me on my purchase and we talked for a little bit, he was wearing the coolest t-shirt on the market btw, Classic Bicycle News!!  Nick made a great impresion on all of our group (Scott, Catfish, and myself), very respectful young man off to a great start in the hobby.  Look forward to seeing you giys at future meets.


----------



## ABC Services (Apr 30, 2012)

*no photographer but here are a few shots of Ann Arbor 2012*

Hats off to Paul K. for putting on such a wonderful show!!!!!


----------



## ABC Services (Apr 30, 2012)

*more photos*

great time and great weather, well at least on Sunday.


----------



## ABC Services (Apr 30, 2012)

*pics*

more photos


----------



## npence (Apr 30, 2012)

I had a great time this weekend meet a lot of cabers and that was they highlight of the weekend really meeting people from the cabe and now can put a face with the name. I had a lot of people checking out my 4 star but no takers. but sold a lot of other stuff this weekend. I didnt really find much to buy bought had money burning a hole in my pocket and didnt want to leave this weekend empty handed. so these are my finds.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 30, 2012)

The time spent talking to other bicycle enthusiasts was definitely the highlight of the long weekend and it was nice putting faces to the names on here.

Overall however, I left disappointed at what the vendors brought out in way of ballooner bicycles.

For someone just starting out in the hobby or interested in bicycles from the 60's and earlier, it is a paradise, but the field was thin for original paint balloon tire bicycles and nice parts.
Two years in a row now and a sentiment shared by others I spoke with as well.

There is a different viewpoint between a collector from the Midwest without having the hotel rooms, gas, and many hours in the car versus my consideration of the pilgrammage from the East.

Certainly not fault of the organizers, but more of a statement of what is left as these bicycles become rarer and rarer, snapped up by folks like me... out of circulation until a life changing event.

I see values going higher due to scarcity not in my opinion indicating an economy rebound, but from far greater demand then supply.
Maybe this wil bring out some decent stuff in the future, or maybe this is the new future I need to accept, who knows?

Chris


----------



## npence (Apr 30, 2012)

Chris a agree with you 100% and I live within 3 hrs of both locations. And still feel I wasted time going but will still be there next year you never know what will show up.


----------



## slick (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice scores Nate! Loving the Defender,pedals, and is that a Davis framed motorbike? What headbadge is that ? Oh and i'm really digging your bike stand in the back of the truck!


----------



## rlhender (Apr 30, 2012)

In your last picture you can see my truck and trailer( Maroon truck with white trailer)...lol


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 30, 2012)

ABC Services said:


> great time and great weather, well at least on Sunday.




Thanks for the pictures of Ann Arbor.

Of all the years I've gone, this year I forgot my camera.

Had 4 bikes in the show and a few bikes and parts to sell at my space right out the side door of Building A. 

The 1946 Blue B6, 1953 Green Phantom, Blue 1980 BMX MooseGoose and of course the 1953 Black/Red Western Flyer X-53.

Thanks to the Klepperts and staff for putting on the BEST Classic bike show of the year.

I'm already looking forward to next year.


----------



## npence (Apr 30, 2012)

slick said:


> Nice scores Nate! Loving the Defender,pedals, and is that a Davis framed motorbike? What headbadge is that ? Oh and i'm really digging your bike stand in the back of the truck!




Thanks slick,
 The bike I believe is an emblem badge as a flint flyer flint Michigan. At first I thought it was a Davis bike but after show Scott M. He pointed out some stuff and thought it was an emblem built bike. Will be a great wall hanger and I went high tech on my bike stand eh!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 30, 2012)

noticing the girls tank Nate, planning on building a girlfriend for your boys bike?


----------



## Terry66 (Apr 30, 2012)

I found a really nice little purple '66 Schwinn Stingray. It was clean and original, but the decals were rough and some paint issues. but the chrome was super, the wheels were spotless. It had a nice 2 speed blue band hub. Overall it was a nice bike. It was a prime candidate for a repaint...I bought it for $275. It was my first vintage "musclebike". I pushed it around and had a lot of people comment on it. As I am heading to the car, I pass a guy pushing a green '68 Stingray Deluxe 3 speed in the show to sell. Turns out it was his from when he was a kid. The bike was nice, graphics were good and it was 100% original down to the whitewalls. I posted pics of it already, but here it is again. Seat post is bent and the seat is trashed. Anyway, we did a little bartering and I decided to go ahead and buy it. So, I went from NO musclebikes to 2 in like 20 mins. Now I am pushing TWO nice musclebikes around. A guy and his 15yo son walk up and asks if I am selling. So I told him I would sell the '66 for what I paid for it. They finally agreed to buy it. The 15yo pulls out his wallet and starts counting money. I thought it was cool that a 15yo kid was buying a 60s musclebike, so I ended up knocking $15 off the price.

Anyway, I went from never owning a musclebike, to owning one, then owning two and then selling one......all in like 30mins.


----------



## npence (Apr 30, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> noticing the girls tank Nate, planning on building a girlfriend for your boys bike?




Already have a girl for the Dayton. The real reason I bought the tank is for the horn button.


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 30, 2012)

Nate, I'm dying to know, does the lens fit?!

Cool bike too.  I'd love to see a close up pic of the badge -- it's my hometown!  If you ever want to sell the badge I'd love to own it!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 30, 2012)

This was my frist trip to MLC/AA. Overall a great weekend. I met a lot of great people and like the others here said got to put faces with names. I picked up a few things and the girlfriend even bought herself her first classic bike ('46 Roadmaster). While I thought MLC was fantastic I was somewhat disappointed with AA. Most of the vendors that had ballooner stuff had been at MLC. I really expected to see a lot more in the bike show as well. I guess people like me need to get off there ass and bring some stuff to show! Having said that I'm a need'n some 5 bar parts so hep a brutha out! I'll try to get pics up soon. V/r Shawn


----------



## Terry66 (May 1, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Overall however, I left disappointed at what the vendors brought out in way of ballooner bicycles.
> 
> 
> For someone just starting out in the hobby or interested in bicycles from the 60's and earlier, it is a paradise, but the field was thin for original paint balloon tire bicycles and nice parts.
> ...




You know, I felt the same way, but I also thought there seemed to be less quality middleweights as well. I mean there were some there, but not as many as you would expect. I haven't been in the hobby that long, but I heard others say that the attendance for both shows was up. I think we are seeing a ride in popularity thanks to TV shows like Pickers and that means less and less quality bikes available. On the bright side, that means more value.


----------



## charnleybob (May 1, 2012)

Ann Arbor is like that.
They advertise the meet a lot and you get more non collectors there.
The meet keeps getting bigger and bigger.
At least the weather was good!
I've been there in pouring rain,  with all the venders jammed inside.


----------



## 55tbird (May 1, 2012)

*Great Time!!*

I enjoyed a great time at both meets! Sold all my extra parts and purchased a ladies 41 Firestone Cruiser to match my boys, and an Elgin Miss America to match my 4 Star Deluxe. Also picked up 2 Saginaw Motorbikes and sold one that same day to pay for the one I'm restoring. Can't wait to get it running as it appears to be very complete. My only disappointment was there were very few ballooners to pick from. It was also great to meet a lot of CABERS and put a name with a face.  Mike


----------



## Classicriders (May 1, 2012)

There were some great bikes to be had for sure... 36 Bluebird project, 39 Hawthorne Zep, Roadmaster 4 gill, 41 Schwinn DX with ultra rare Pioneer badge and blackout hubs from factory, Schwinn Panther complete, 37 Rollfast V-70
Elgin 4 Star, Schwinn Red Phantom, and there were some really nice middle weights that went very fast, a teal and chrome boys Rollfast and a red and chrome boys Roadmaster?  Much of what was available went fast and was quickly stashed away by the new owners.
Oh, and Saturday morning a fully loaded and original Shelby 52a and a really nice Schwinn Hornet with springer showed up and were bought CHEAP!!!  Both bikes were in outstanding condition and the Shelby was resold with the Hornet going home to New Jersey with the new owner.
Among other things I picked up an aluminum Delta torpedo headlight, small Morrow parts cabinet, and a super nice Stewart Warner Golden Meteor speedometer and cable, then resold the bike it was on.  
You snooze you lose at these shows, and you have to be on the lookout all the time.  Some vendors dont unpack everything they brought all at one time, so it pays to cintinue making the rounds.
At the auction I scored the cream with brown pin Elgin with the insanely rare "X-Pert Trip" speedometer that I replaced the lense in when I got home.  Almost finished detailing the bike and it along with the speedo are turning out to be amazing!
So I just think its a matter of perspective, but from my view it was a great week for sure!  Not to mention being surrounded with my support group that shares the same disease is always a bonus!!


----------



## poolboy1 (May 1, 2012)

Classicriders said:


> There were some great bikes to be had for sure... 36 Bluebird project, 39 Hawthorne Zep, Roadmaster 4 gill, 41 Schwinn DX with ultra rare Pioneer badge and blackout hubs from factory, Schwinn Panther complete, 37 Rollfast V-70
> Elgin 4 Star, Schwinn Red Phantom, and there were some really nice middle weights that went very fast, a teal and chrome boys Rollfast and a red and chrome boys Roadmaster?  Much of what was available went fast and was quickly stashed away by the new owners.
> Oh, and Saturday morning a fully loaded and original Shelby 52a and a really nice Schwinn Hornet with springer showed up and were bought CHEAP!!!  Both bikes were in outstanding condition and the Shelby was resold with the Hornet going home to New Jersey with the new owner.
> Among other things I picked up an aluminum Delta torpedo headlight, small Morrow parts cabinet, and a super nice Stewart Warner Golden Meteor speedometer and cable, then resold the bike it was on.
> ...




Very well said ........ I was told you where also talking too trees!...... LOL!


----------



## jpromo (May 1, 2012)

It was great for a middle-of-the-road collector like me. I'm not at the point in the hobby (or my young life) where I can spend $1k on a wonderful, original paint ballooner but I can spring for a good deal on a decent bike in the 1-400$ range. The shows were full of fair prices on middleweights and good project ballooners that need some TLC and parts. Motobike people were probably quite satisfied too; I noticed a surprising number of '20s-30s Motos. Muscle bike stuff was king at AA so my dad was in his glory and bought a really killer Sears Screamer 2. There were also a fair amount of high quality old road bikes at AA. I got a great deal on a '63 Schwinn American slimline from the girl you may have seen/heard shouting to buy bikes and send her to college


----------



## Terry66 (May 1, 2012)

Nice Screamer....I agree there were some nice bikes...heck, I bought three! I think the Stingray Deluxe I bought is going to end up a REALLY nice find once I clean it up.

I was looking for a REALLY nice mint Schwinn middleweight and didn't see much. There were plenty of bikes in "good" condition. I guess it comes down to what you are looking for. Granted I got there a little after 9a, so I am sure a lot of nice quality bikes changed hands the first hour. I just didn't find that special bike this year and that's ok. It was still a great show and I certainly hope to attend for years to come.


----------



## charnleybob (May 2, 2012)

I picked up a nice Schwinn exercycle at Memory Lane.
I also got to see Paul Genaro, who hasn't been there in a long time, and who is a legend in this hobby!


----------



## rlhender (May 2, 2012)

*my weekend was great*

Here are a few things that I picked up at the ML swap, the auction, AA and a couple tonight.. This was my first time to go and I had a great time, enjoyed meeting alot of new people...Also got my painted parts for my phantom, a nice springer and a USA slick for my coppertone SD, 



 52'' high wheeler



 Cycle truck



 20'' and 24'' tank bikes



 girls spitfire



  20'' Excelsior



 painted part,chain.bars and grips


----------



## jpromo (May 2, 2012)

That little Excelsior is very cool!
Does anybody know the young couple that had all of those 20" bicycles? I talked to them a bit and forgot to ask if they were members here. They had some very cool bikes that you just don't see in the compact form, especially with tanks.


----------



## 808stingray (May 4, 2012)

jpromo said:


> That little Excelsior is very cool!
> Does anybody know the young couple that had all of those 20" bicycles? I talked to them a bit and forgot to ask if they were members here. They had some very cool bikes that you just don't see in the compact form, especially with tanks.



 I met the young couple from Indiana. We are now friends on Facebook. I can ask them if they are members on CABE.


----------



## jpromo (May 4, 2012)

808stingray said:


> I met the young couple from Indiana. We are now friends on Facebook. I can ask them if they are members on CABE.




They made me want to drag my girlfriend around to swap meets. We could banter and bicker and it would be great.


----------



## Nickinator (May 4, 2012)

808stingray said:


> I met the young couple from Indiana. We are now friends on Facebook. I can ask them if they are members on CABE.




You mean Shannan and Cliff. I met them as well, they are very nice and friendly, I don't know if they are on cabe though.


----------



## sm2501 (May 5, 2012)

slick said:


> Ok enough of the teasing descriptions on this 4 gill......Where are the pictures?????? Those gumwall lightning darts are very kool. Never saw a set before?




Here is a picture of the 4 gill when it resided in JR Planck's collection-


----------



## charnleybob (May 5, 2012)

That 4 Gill looks nice!


----------



## ABC Services (May 6, 2012)

*Here are a few things I picked up from ML/AA 2012*

great time, great people, great finds


----------



## sm2501 (May 6, 2012)

charnleybob said:


> That 4 Gill looks nice!




Here it is with friends at the new owners house.


----------



## ABC Services (May 6, 2012)

*a few more pics*

misc in drawers


----------



## slick (May 6, 2012)

sm2501 said:


> Here it is with friends at the new owners house.





WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!  I want that black 4 gill BAD!!!! The paint scheme matches my 1941 Speedking too!!! Oh yes, I want it BAD! The blue one is gorgeous too, but the black one.....................WOW!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 6, 2012)

ABC Services said:


> great time, great people, great finds




You bought all of these cabinets at MLC/AA...when, where, how, who?
Chris


----------



## sm2501 (May 6, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> You bought all of these cabinets at MLC/AA...when, where, how, who?
> Chris




Don't feel bad Chris, I must have slept through the events as well! I did pick up 2 of the small Morrow cabinets though.


----------



## ABC Services (May 6, 2012)

*Cabinets*

Yep found the fist Schwinn box at memory lane on Friday, That box has just junk parts in it, and the other 3 at AA just as the guy was unloading them, made a deal on all three loaded with the parts you see. couldn't pass it up.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 6, 2012)

At first when I saw the 4-gills in that room I thought WTF...share the wealth, why hoard 4-gills?
Then it hit me that new addition is set apart from the rest.
I had my chance...
Chris


----------



## schwinn*shanie (May 7, 2012)

*well i feel famous!*



jpromo said:


> They made me want to drag my girlfriend around to swap meets. We could banter and bicker and it would be great.




rofl! yep, bickering and bantering is what we do best 

Hi, I'm shannan, and yes my husband Cliff and i are on CABE, but he seldom comments (he is ggntr1981) and I just recently set up this account, but I should definately pop in often!

Glad everyone loves our lil' bikes, and we love making new friends at memory lane! I confess three years ago at my first Memory Lane show I could have cared less about my husband (well, fiance then)'s bike stuff, but I went because he begged. Now? I can't believe myself sometimes, "100 for that? Cmon, those aren't even the right handlebars"! 

We started collecting the 20" balloners and such together, until then my husband collected a bit of this and that (his father and he have been doing memory lane for 15 years). I will get some pics up soon of our real prizes, which mostly hang...from our dining room ceiling 

And by all means, gentlemen, starting bringing your ladies (I mean the human ladies, not the bikes) out to the shows! I love y'all, but I come home od'd on testosterone


----------



## slick (May 7, 2012)

I would love to see your 20" collection. I have an og paint Schwinn cantilever ballooner that I bought for my son in green and cream with the tank and would love to find the matching paint girls bike for my daughter. One just sold on ebay that was the perfect match with the tank but i got to it too late before someone hit the BIN on it. So if somebody has a green and cream schwinn girls ballooner or know the person that bought that one on ebay please let me know. I have quite a few other 20" ballooners also including a prewar Roadmaster and a few Colson motorbikes in   20" as well for a possible trade for the girls schwinn ballooner. Thanks!


----------



## jpromo (May 7, 2012)

Yeah, you mentioned the dining room bicycle ceiling at the show. My interest was piqued and I'd love to see a picture  I think everyone here would appreciate it, in fact.


----------



## schwinn*shanie (May 7, 2012)

i'll get them up as quick as i can..need a new memory card for the camera, ours died on us it seems. 

may have to post something soon too, one of our bikes is a bit of a mystery!

ps jpromo, inbox me! talked to so many new faces this show, would love to remember which face you are! lol!


----------

